# Best riff ever of all time



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Discuss. 
















And yes, I know it's an old thread idea, but I googled and searched and scoured the internet looking for one on here to no avail.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

Not sure about "ever" or "of all time", but I've been really digging on this lately:





Please forgive the usual You-Tube-Tone-Suck. Listen to this album (The Red Album) on a nice stereo and enjoy.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure about "ever" or "of all time", but I've been really digging on this lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. I was just jamming to that exact video a second before I opened this thread. I paused it to look on here.


----------



## ry_z (May 23, 2010)

Definitely one of my favorite riffs ever:

The outro riff, starting around 5:05.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

^^^ It's a fucking stellar album, I got it back in 07' and have just been getting back into it.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

i still haven't gotten into that album. No matter how many times I try, I lose interest after the first two songs. Not sure why.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> i still haven't gotten into that album. No matter how many times I try, I lose interest after the first two songs. Not sure why.



Really? I'm like that with The Blue Album.

It's good drinking music.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really? I'm like that with The Blue Album.
> 
> It's good drinking music.



Its one of the few albums that I can't get into. I just don't feel it. It's almost too....mechanical...if that makes sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Its one of the few albums that I can't get into. I just don't feel it. It's almost too....mechanical...if that makes sense.



It's all good man, too each his own. 

I just have no idea how you could call it "mechanical". I happen to think The Red Album is really "organic" in flow, and sound.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all good man, too each his own.
> 
> I just have no idea how you could call it "mechanical". I happen to think The Red Album is really "organic" in flow, and sound.



I thought we were talking about the gojira album.  Oops. 

Theres nothing mechanical about baroness.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I thought we were talking about the gojira album.  Oops.
> 
> Theres nothing mechanical about baroness.





I knew I should have quoted that post. I didn't even notice that Gojira vid posted.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Winspear (May 23, 2010)

There's SO many I could think of...but for now: 3:00-end 
YouTube - Meshuggah - Straws Pulled At Random (Original Version)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rXCmvOe4hck&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rXCmvOe4hck&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

No idea how to make that work


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> There's SO many I could think of...but for now: 3:00-end
> YouTube - Meshuggah - Straws Pulled At Random (Original Version)
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rXCmvOe4hck&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rXCmvOe4hck&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


>




My all time favorite riff is the end of war pigs/lukes wall/whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## guitareben (May 23, 2010)

Guys how do you put youtube into forum posts? cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

guitareben said:


> Guys how do you put youtube into forum posts? cheers



Just copy the URL and past it. The forum software should take care of the rest.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

guitareben said:


> Guys how do you put youtube into forum posts? cheers



And just in case you want to post another video, don't edit into your original vid post. I always find that the url only posts in script if you edit a video in.


----------



## guitareben (May 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just copy the URL and past it. The forum software should take care of the rest.



Ok i'll have a go :s .(thanks )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

guitareben said:


> Guys how do you put youtube into forum posts? cheers



Dunno bro, just happens. Guess you have to be cool or something.


----------



## Hosenbugler (May 23, 2010)

You're all wrong. Smoke On The Water is the greatest riff ever of all time.


----------



## guitareben (May 23, 2010)

ok i have a few best riffs ever XD



Many of my best riffs EVER are in this song, the first 3 and a half mins is just filled with epicness. (specifically 1 min 15 secs bit )

I would post more btbam riffs but ya know, we need some variation 



The riff about 30 secs into it. Awesome!



Andy mckee is amazing 



The riff at 1:24

Ok i know this was best riff (not plural) but ya know, there are many different genres and i have many different best riffs .


----------



## Hollowway (May 23, 2010)

Hands down my favorite riff of all time. Not the kind of music I play now, but I still absolutely love it.


----------



## bigswifty (May 23, 2010)

This intro riff is just amazing.. as is mostly every SikTh riff ever written 
There are so many amazing riffs out there though, how can you pick just one


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Starting at :29



This is all just really intense.



That percussive sound coming from the guitars in the intro, then the tapping rhythm is awesome.

Also, no youtube link, but the new Red Seas Fire tune "The Recovery"'s riff at :34 is really awesome, such clarity and beat in these chords. Great fun to play! 
Red Seas Fire


----------



## Andromalia (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Also, this song is just memorable riffs galore, but the riff starting at 2:42 is just something I'll never forget, it's so punchy!



Riff doesn't start until after, but start listening at 5:24, the jazz part builds up back into the br00talz but the the jazz chords are used again, great song structure this


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=p40Yloqh3wY



Sorry, but that was fucking gay 

That man is an idiot.

Neg rep me all you want, but that was retarded.

I feel stupider just from watching it.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Another one of my personal favorites.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


>




You and Ittoa666 just saved this thread.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Starting at :29




Fuck yes!  

I truly think I'm the biggest After the Burial homer on this board, maybe in the world. Christ alive I love that band. I was actually coming into this thread to post a riff from one of their songs as well. 


Starting at 2:25


I'm sure you guys know which riff it is. All of them are fucking heavy as shit, but at 3:35 is when I bash people's skulls into the ground.


1:08- I particularly love the bass line. Definitely one of my favorite Death songs.


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Sorry, but that was fucking gay
> 
> That man is an idiot.
> 
> ...



 you're lucky I agree slightly, but the riffs were intense.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> 1:08- I particularly love the bass line. Definitely one of my favorite Death songs.




I prefer the spirit crusher chorus riff. It is EPIC in musical form.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> you're lucky I agree slightly, but the riffs were intense.



It didn't move me at all.

If anyone calls that metal I will fly to wherever you live and cunt punt you.

If you don't have a cunt, I'll arrange one for you 

Let us not get in to a 'metal/not-metal' debate...since this thread isn't about Metal riffs, It's about riffs in general...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It didn't move me at all.
> 
> If anyone calls that metal I will fly to wherever you live and cunt punt you.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



Thank you, sire.

I also nominate 'Burnin' For You' by Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It didn't move me at all.
> 
> If anyone calls that metal I will fly to wherever you live and cunt punt you.
> 
> ...



Arrange one like your sisters?  Kidding. Maybe.












































Not at all.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Calm down sir.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

My sister likes dudes so you're shit out of luck, Pry


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> My sister likes dudes so you're shit out of luck, Pry



Too far man. too far.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Too far man. too far.



It's my middle name.


ON TO THE RIFFS!~!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

THANK GOD someone put the thread back on track


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with "Ich Will" by Rammstein. The way the verse riff is built up by the intro makes it just slam you in the face the first time it hits. I'm not sure whether I like the verse riff or the chorus riff more. Both are awesome as fuck.

YouTube - Rammstein - Ich Will

Other notable mentions (not from Rammstein, cause I could go on all day talking about their plethora or unbeatable riffs), the slow riff in the middle of Necrophagist's "Epitaph", and the intro riff to their song "Seven".


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

I think you guys will figure out which ones I'm referring to.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

*leaves forever*


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Good, you have shit taste in riffs anyway  


 Kidding, to each his own  Why don't you share some of *yours* Pete?

Actually fuck to each his own, how can Pillars of Creation be considered a _bad_ riff?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Why don't you share some of *yours* Pete?


 
Yeah lets see yours Pete.


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Also Ross, I see your Lamb of God and raise you a Lamb Of God:


----------



## liamh (May 23, 2010)

SoundClick artist: Chimp Spanner - Progressive rock, metal and fusion from your friendly neighbourhood simian.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

*has a feeling quite a few people here are just posting songs they like*


----------



## liamh (May 23, 2010)

It would be impossible to post my favourite riff _ever_, so I'm just posting the first ones which come to mind.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> *has a feeling quite a few people here are just posting songs they like*


 

Are you thinking more of the widely regarded best riffs of all time? Like Metallica 'Enter Sandman' and Black Sabbath's 'Iron Man'?


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are you thinking more of the widely regarded best riffs of all time? Like Metallica 'Enter Sandman' and Black Sabbath's 'Iron Man'?



I can't think of a positive comment.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are you thinking more of the widely regarded best riffs of all time? Like Metallica 'Enter Sandman' and Black Sabbath's 'Iron Man'?



Enter Sandman? 

...The fuck?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are you thinking more of the widely regarded best riffs of all time? Like Metallica 'Enter Sandman' and Black Sabbath's 'Iron Man'?



If that's the case, my initial post stands. 

Same with this post:


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Bringing us back to my orginal question. What riffs DO you like?  

And Inferno once again with the save! Sails Of Charon for the win.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I can't think of a positive comment.


 


CrushingAnvil said:


> Enter Sandman?
> 
> ...The fuck?


 
Hey come on we might've all evolved musically since then, but you can deny those are epic riffs that have inspired a lot of people, which I think is fitting of this thread.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Bringing us back to my orginal question. What riffs DO you like?
> 
> And Inferno once again with the save! Sails Of Charon for the win.



....This aint yo thread foolish sucka!


----------



## machinehead91 (May 23, 2010)

These three riffs always seem to make me smile =]


20 seconds ^^^


30 seconds^^^


3:24 ^^^


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Good, you have shit taste in riffs anyway
> 
> 
> Kidding, to each his own  Why don't you share some of *yours* Pete?
> ...



Find a quote from me which says "Pillars of Creation is a bad riff" and I will give you a rim job 

I've posted like two songs already: Heaven & Hell and Burnin' For You.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gCjpKsBf44


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Find a quote from me which says "Pillars of Creation is a bad riff" and I will give you a rim job


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Find* a quote from me which says "Pillars of Creation is a bad riff"* and I will give you a rim job


 
Theres one. I'll leave you two alone now.


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Find a quote from me which says "Pillars of Creation is a bad riff" and I will give you a rim job



I'm sorry if I've lead you on at all, but NO BUENO


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm sorry if I've lead you on at all, but NO BUENO



That's the opposite of what is good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

Las putas en mi domitorio.



Mastodon time!


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Damn you, beat me to it with Colony.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

machinehead91 said:


> 3:24 ^^^






^^^2:23

Compare and all shall be revealed.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 23, 2010)

Criss Oliva. Intro riff to Hall of the Mountain King is EPIC and the rest of the song.  


Love this riff!


Eddie


Self explanatory.







Aletheian!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

I hate to be "that guy," but don't forget that the threads about what 1 riff you think is the all time best.


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2010)

Well _I_ hate to be this guy that says this: Me thinks opinion would change alot about what people think is the greatest, so you'd get a mix of riffs anyway, so why limit the number to 1 by each person? Just my view.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 23, 2010)

Somebody will post this eventually. May as well be me:


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Well _I_ hate to be this guy that says this: Me thinks opinion would change alot about what people think is the greatest, so you'd get a mix of riffs anyway, so why limit the number to 1 by each person? Just my view.


----------



## Varcolac (May 23, 2010)

What? I really like the riff. Groovy, bluesy, bastard-timey, and even after thirty-nine years, still pretty damn heavy to me. So what if it's not brutal?


----------



## Bren (May 23, 2010)

i love the intro riff for the horslips' "dearg doom"...


----------



## PnKnG (May 23, 2010)

One of the best intro's ever, period.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 23, 2010)

This guy. The riff starting at 20 seconds changed my life forever.















In all seriosuness though- 00:44 is such a breathtaking peice of work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsD6uEZsIsU


^ for some reason it wont embed- "its Rylynn" by Andy Mckee


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2010)

Rich Ward is an awesome riff writing son of a bitch:


----------



## InHiding (May 23, 2010)

PARANOID!!!!!


----------



## HeartCollector (May 23, 2010)

0:37

Its a groovy riff man.. Angra may be the cheese of the cheese when it comes to power metal but the riff is just too good to pass up haha


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (May 23, 2010)

6:33


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> 6:33




Mattayus! I haven't seen you around these parts of late.


----------



## Malacoda (May 23, 2010)

1:49 = Jizz. And it's a fucking trombone. Can't beat that.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 23, 2010)

Quality blows but the main riff of this song:


I nearly crapped myself the first time I heard it. It's not technical but it's just so fucking crushing and emotional.


----------



## hypermagic (May 23, 2010)

@ 2:04


----------



## MB40 (May 23, 2010)

So simple,so fucking heavy


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 23, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> 6:33





Good man


----------



## Espaul (May 23, 2010)

I think almost all riffs I love have been posted already  but this song is filled with awesomeness (except the chorus  to generic as usual)


----------



## bigchocolateman (May 23, 2010)

I have always enjoyed the intro to this song. It isn't anything crazy, but it is just a cool riff to me.

I do not know how to get a video on here so theres the link.
YouTube - At The Throne of Judgment - Discarnate by Design


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 23, 2010)

These are by no means the best, but rather what came to mind:


Intro/Main riff:



2:17



1:40



1:30



Intro riff:



3:27



3:38 to end:



Intro/hook:



1:05 and another at 1:35



1:52 and especially 3:27:



This might actually be the best ever - 1:02:


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 23, 2010)

I don't know what the best riff of all time is. All I know is that James Hetfield wrote it.


----------



## revclay (May 23, 2010)




----------



## ddtonfire (May 23, 2010)

4:30


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 24, 2010)

+666 to Bulb's 'Fuf'. I came in just to post that exact vid, and point out that exact riff.

So fucking violent.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (May 24, 2010)

So many Sabbath songs posted, yet no one has posted Supernaut yet? Easily one of the best intro riffs ever.


----------



## slapnutz (May 24, 2010)

THis thread needs some Pantera

@ 4mins


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> THis thread needs some Pantera
> 
> @ 4mins


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (May 24, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> THis thread needs some Pantera]



UUUUUGGGG SO HEAVY

Pantera was my absolute favorite band for most of high school. Too many awesome riffs to count, but the one starting at 1:54 in this track is brutal.


----------



## Murmel (May 24, 2010)

I have always loved this riff. It's a great headbanging riff 
It starts at 1:05


And it was this song that made me want to get a seven, because fast tremolopicking on the low B sounds orgasmic to me.


----------



## Variant (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (May 24, 2010)

Oh, this thread has been a little deprived of Devy


----------



## jymellis (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Bobo (May 24, 2010)

Well this is a loaded question, but I'll play. 



I'm going to say the distorted riffs that start TGE, especially how it kicks in at 2:10....  I reckon it's also about how the riffs progress through the song and fit in with each other.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 24, 2010)

revclay said:


>




Ok, I have to point this out, even though nobody will find it as funny as I did unless they have a good imagination... but I was listening to this song while Dancing With The Stars was on TV, and this couple was doing some sort of cha cha or swing type dance and I _swear_ that it was perfectly synced up to the song. Fucking hilarious


----------



## revclay (May 24, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ok, I have to point this out, even though nobody will find it as funny as I did unless they have a good imagination... but I was listening to this song while Dancing With The Stars was on TV, and this couple was doing some sort of cha cha or swing type dance and I _swear_ that it was perfectly synced up to the song. Fucking hilarious



I demand you produce a video of this occurrence. That would be hilarious, hahaha.


----------



## shredfreak (May 25, 2010)

these are the first 2 that come to mind:


----------



## Daiephir (May 25, 2010)

My personal fave is Behemoth's Conquer All intro/main riff:



When Nergal starts growling, it makes me want to break stuff


----------



## stranger (May 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure about "ever" or "of all time", but I've been really digging on this lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow, just checked that out. Great taste!


----------



## sevenstringj (May 25, 2010)

Rage Against The Machine's first album, from start to finish. 

Though my absolute favorite riff is probably the riff right after the solo in Freedom, right after Zack yells "Drop that!!!" 

(at 2:35)


----------



## brainchild (May 26, 2010)

from 38 - 56 secs


----------



## Cadavuh (May 26, 2010)

/thread


----------



## synapsis78 (May 26, 2010)

riffs leading up to and including the solo for soilwork's "grand failure anthem"...so epic and awesome


----------



## Kr1zalid (May 26, 2010)

Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames
The intro, bridges has nice riffs... And take note of the "game style riffs" they used


----------



## liquidcow (May 26, 2010)

52 seconds into this, and the outro riff:



The intro/main riff for this:



Intro riff of this (and most of the song basically):



Intro riff:



Intro riff again:



Pretty much all of this but particularly the outro and the bit at 2:42:



For epic doom-ness, the riff at the end of 'Origin' by Neurosis.

And finally, the outro riff for this:


----------



## Warchest1 (May 26, 2010)

For me, as of about a week now, it's Awaken The Stone King by Keith Merrow. Fuckin unreal riffing in that song.. And for a long time now it's be 42147 by Nevermore. <3


----------



## Nightcrawler (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Nightcrawler (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Nightcrawler (May 27, 2010)




----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 27, 2010)

The first two in Master Of Puppets, obviously!

Also, the riff that comes in at 2:30 before the guitar solo here is just.... unreal. it sounds nasty, and with every new element that is tossed into the riff as it goes along, it just KEEPS getting nastier! ... and its in standard!


----------



## avenger (May 27, 2010)

4:52/thread.

Lock it up mods.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2010)

Yo Nightcrawler,

Have my babies for your Dragonaut toss-up.


----------



## Woke Up Dead (Mar 28, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread but I've been looking for riffs to learn and stumbled upon it. This is the song that made me realize the guitar is all I care about (vocals be damned). I wish this band had toured. 

Nonexist - Ebony Tower


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 28, 2011)

Second riff in Deicide's TRIFIXION. Hell, the first and second for that matter!


----------



## Semikiller (Mar 28, 2011)

I always thought this beginning riff was in a league of it's own. It's a shame I didn't hear this track till much later. I could imagine how this track was avant garde for it's time.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with humanfuseben. Heir apparent at around 2:30 is one of my absolute favorites... at least the one that came to mind when I read the thread's title.


(Im posting it again, since the video he linked was deleted)


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tom Morello wil always be one of my favorite guitarists


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2011)

Right now, the intro for Long Way Down to Eden by Disillusion is what does it for me.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

Who doesn't know Beat It Eddie's riff? 
The best or not but still probably the strongest one cause it has been stuck for decades to millions heads out there 
After 2 notes we all already know what song is.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> There's no such thing as best this or that cause it's all about personal tastes but...
> Who doesn't know Billie Jean Eddie's riff?
> The best or not but still probably the strongest one cause it has been stuck for decades to millions heads out there



...you mean Beat It?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 29, 2011)

2:41. You know the riff I mean.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

yingmin said:


> ...you mean Beat It?


 
Yeah man ,before quoting this foreigner give me time to correct my english mistakes 
Yep Beat It.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Yeah man ,before quoting this foreigner give me time to correct my english mistakes
> Yep Beat It.


Eddie didn't actually play the riff, anyway. He only played the solo.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 29, 2011)

Who played the riff ? Quincy Jones?


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Eddie didn't actually play the riff, anyway. He only played the solo.


 
Who said he played it?
It doesn't matter who played it.
Eddie composed it.


----------



## DLG (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Who played the riff ? Quincy Jones?


 
If it wasn't Eddie maybe a studio guitarist.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Who said he played it?
> It doesn't matter who played it.
> Eddie composed it.



No, he didn't. The only thing Eddie Van Halen did for that song was record the guitar solo.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

yingmin said:


> No, he didn't. The only thing Eddie Van Halen did for that song was record the guitar solo.


 
I read or watched a long time ago Eddie(or someone else) saying he composed that riff and solo. 
But who knows,people like gossip.
If it wasn't him does anybody know who composed that riff?

Google gave me this =

*Who wrote the famous guitar riff for michael jacksons beat it?* 

*The famous guitar riff and solo from michael jackson's song ''beat it'' was done by famous guitarist Eddie Van Halen*


----------



## decypher (Mar 29, 2011)

love the main riff, but the riffing from 2:42 on is crazy


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 29, 2011)

C'mon guys... We all know that the right answer is the intro of enter sandman...duh. But seriously have to go with pry. Dont know if thats the best riff but at least peace sells is pure pure win in that area. Mean Lucetia intro for example..mang.

Also love some serious offtopic riffs of sikth. Sanguine of seas(orhoweveritswritten) is just pure gold.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 29, 2011)

I love me some Black Sabbath Riffs!


----------



## Malkav (Mar 29, 2011)

/thread


----------



## -One- (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a riff, per se, but the melody at the end of the song (3:21-3:40 + played clean through the end, but it's definitely at its best distorted).


----------



## phatfil (Mar 29, 2011)

i CAN NOT believe this one hasn't been mentioned....

MAIN RIFF! (kicks hard @ :17)
YouTube - Pantera Cowboys From Hell

intro riff (may not fit everyone's definition of 'riff', but it fits mine!)
YouTube - Can&#39;t you hear me knocking- rolling stones


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 29, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> If it wasn't Eddie maybe a studio guitarist.



It was Steve Lukather. Best known for his work with Toto. And it is a badass riff.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 29, 2011)

"Where the slime live" by Morbid Angel, but I'm going to throw in the pre-chorus riff in "God of Emptiness" too. To most it probably sounds like a transitional riff that only serves to link the big, memorable verses to that crushingly heavy chorus, but to me it's so good it's silly!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 29, 2011)

ry_z said:


> Definitely one of my favorite riffs ever:
> 
> The outro riff, starting around 5:05.




I actually think the part that comes right before that is better. SUCH A GOOD SONG!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 29, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Also, this song is just memorable riffs galore, but the riff starting at 2:42 is just something I'll never forget, it's so punchy!




Dude, that whole _ album _ is memorable riffs galore!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 29, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> THis thread needs some Pantera
> 
> @ 4mins




Speaking of whom/which.............

'Walk'?



Not my favorite but probably one of their best known.

Edit: Even if you don't like the music, the 1990s clothing should provide more than enough of a laugh haha


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 29, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It was Steve Lukather. Best known for his work with Toto. And it is a badass riff.


 
Lukather and Eddie in the same song,hmn.......what happened,lack of better guitarists in the recording sessions?!...............
Lukather wanted to do the solo and after Eddie finished it,Lukather said -

Hey Eddie...
As soon as my heart stops breakin' 
Anticipating 
As soon as forever is through 
I'll be over you


----------



## krypter (Mar 29, 2011)

:: looks around ::

Seriously? I'm the first to post this?

Well, guess i better let slip the mightiest riff attacking band ever. Like Thor's hammer.

VABOOM!


*




*


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 29, 2011)

krypter said:


> :: looks around ::
> 
> Seriously? I'm the first to post this?
> 
> ...




Time to change trousers.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2011)

2 minutes to midnight is my favorite by Maiden.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 29, 2011)

Closing riff from SYLs Skesis

and Keith Merrows Pillars of Creation "chorus"


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that I think about it, 4:11 onwards. Not the most 'riffy' kind of riff, but it works absolutely perfectly as the outro to both my favourite SikTh tune, and one of the best albums of all time. 






And because Kurkkuviipale reminded me of it, this includes some amazing riffing.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2011)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Speaking of whom/which.............
> 
> 'Walk'?
> 
> ...



Not a huge fan of Walk, Best Pantera riff gotta be one of theses


[Edit] Just finished watching this live version of Cowboys..... holy fcuking mother of christ....!! I love youtube!! 



Domination fcuking rules as well!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 30, 2011)

My favorite riff has, and always will be, Change in the House of Flies


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2011)

Prong - All Knowing Force...
Though any Tommy Victor riff is worthy of being on this thread



One the best songs of the 90's imo
WWIII - Love you to Death


----------



## DLG (Mar 30, 2011)

Pantera definitely have some of the greatest riffs ever. Love that Throes of Rejection outro. So massive.


----------

